# Signs of rat grieving?



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

My Thumbelina passed away this morning when I woke up, I posted a thread in the rainbow bridge you can read it here :'( : http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?47601-Goodbye-my-sweet-Thumbelina-(


What are the signs that a rat is grieving? I have one neutered male that was very close to the rat that died and she acted like a sergeant mother towards him when I raised him. He's about 7 months My other rat is a female that I got back in December she's the same age I think. Gilon seemed to be grooming her this morning when I first saw what happened. Minnie the female, didn't seem to care. 

What I think is very weird is that my neutered male Gilon always sleeps in his hide out box, right now he is sleeping right in the open which is very un-usual. 

Thumbelina was my first pet rat that died so I never experienced how other rats grieve before. What are the signs and what could I do?


Thanks


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Rats do grieve and can become depressed. Lots of love and attention from you right now. Keep your eye open for excessive stress and the illness that can come with it. 

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it. Will they just stop eating completely?


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I doubt it, but they may slow down, sleep more, etc. Kind of the same as you when you've got the blues. Just give them lots of love and let them know it will be all right. They need special love and support when they're greiving - and so do you.


----------



## kindhearted (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's been exactly a week now and I think they are doing better thank god. I was so worried because I heard stories that some rats are so depressed they starve themselves


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

It's good that you had two others who could support and comfort one another. No matter how much we love them, there's no substitute for another rattie friend. 

I've never heard of a rat starving itself, but I have heard of older bonded companions going very soon after they lose their cagemates. 

I'm glad they're feeling better, and hope you are, too.


----------

